# Free For All Planted Tank Members!



## QuicklySell.com (Aug 2, 2002)

QuicklySell offers so much free we cant possibly list it all here. 

Free Auctions 
Free Classifieds 
Free 10 Page Website 
Free Email
Free Advertising 
Over 200 Free Online Games!

You get the point, QuicklySell.com is free! Come check us out and join our community, we think we have the best people on the net on our site! 

Hope to see you soon! 

www.QuicklySell.com 

Great site Planted tank, I need to figure out why my Mollys keep dying!


----------



## QuicklySell.com (Aug 2, 2002)

Wanted to stop in and say hello. Dont want the main admin here thinking we posted and left.

Looks like we figured out our Molly dieing problem. Had to do with lighting. Mollys like flouresent not candesent. Hopefully thats it, going on 8 days with my 4 new mollys and they seem to be doing well.

Does someone have a suggestion on good breeding fish that can produce in an open tank?

My brother in law has no problem getting guppys to breed in his tank. All I seem to be able to breed is snails. :hehe:

www.QuicklySell.com


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

It would really depend on what your water conditions are, and hiow big your tank is. If your tank is over 20 gallons, and lightly stocked, you could try a pair of convict, but watch out, they get pretty protective over there fry. If it's a smaller tank, what about swordtails? or platys? or even guppys, you never know, might have just had infertile ones..


----------



## QuicklySell.com (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks I might look into them. I have a 35 gallon tank, with 8 total fish.

I have a silver dollar fish that the pet store people say could be the problem. He doesnt seem agressive when Im around but they say hes different when no ones around. Ive been messing with tropical fish for just over a year and I really like having a tank, if they werent so expensive Id get a monster tank, but my wife sqeeks everytime I even go near the tanks.  Its not the tanks really that are bad its usually the stand that makes it crazy. So if I win the lottery someday maybe Ill get a nice tank.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hehehe, I've been in hobby for about 8 months, (give or take a few days) and I know have 5 of my own tanks running, plus one empty one I wanna tear down, and turn to a nano reef, and one thats just to small to use (1 gallon). Plus, I'm also tank sitting for a friend, so I have her 2 gallon African Dwarf Frog Tank. My mom keeps trying to talk me outta ditching this hobby, just because I've had a few more then normal fishy deaths, sheesh, go figure, she got me into this hobby, and after less then a year, she wants to pull me out??? All 5 of my tanks are planted, although most aren't grown in yet. Only been growning plants for about 4 months, so everything is still pretty new... Anyway, I'd say, go for the platys, I'm partual to the sunsets myself, but, it's up to you...


----------

